# signature issues



## PineTre3 (Jul 1, 2011)

was just wondering why i can't increase the font size in my signature any more than "2"?? is everyone like this??


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

PineTre3 said:


> was just wondering why i can't increase the font size in my signature any more than "2"?? is everyone like this??


Thats odd i just tested font size 7 and had no problems using it...try again...if u still experience the same problem ill contact the admins


----------



## PineTre3 (Jul 1, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> Thats odd i just tested font size 7 and had no problems using it...try again...if u still experience the same problem ill contact the admins


yea it's always been like that for me, i have my sig how i want it i just want the "htc thunderbolt" font to be size 3 and every time i go to make it that size i get "BB code size is too large" i don't know if it is because i have too much going on in my sig or what?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

just changed it for u and it worked fine....im confused why that happens to u...are u sure u were typing it right? or were u using the pulldown thing to write it for u? Cus i just manually changed the 2 to a 3 and hit save and it looks like it worked.


----------



## PineTre3 (Jul 1, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> just changed it for u and it worked fine....im confused why that happens to u...are u sure u were typing it right? or were u using the pulldown thing to write it for u? Cus i just manually changed the 2 to a 3 and hit save and it looks like it worked.


that's exactly what i do too, and now i go to change the font sizes that are "1" to "2" and it says the same thing now too lol my signature doesn't like me


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

lolz, i changed it to cap out at 2 for you guys. ill increase it to 3.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ooooo. but not for admins/supermods and whatnot?


----------



## PineTre3 (Jul 1, 2011)

birdman said:


> lolz, i changed it to cap out at 2 for you guys. ill increase it to 3.


lol man i thought i was going crazy, SyNiK4L was probably thinking i'm dumb as rocks haha


----------



## PineTre3 (Jul 1, 2011)

^^ great success!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

PineTre3 said:


> lol man i thought i was going crazy, SyNiK4L was probably thinking i'm dumb as rocks haha


haha no i just figured u were doing something wrong somehow...couldnt figure out why i could do it and u couldnt lol.


----------



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there any way to add HTML into my sig.? I'm asking because I want to add a link button to my spotify profile. Or maybe add a button next to twitter and google+.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

No HTML anywhere on the forum.. it's a security no no!

You can add links with the existing tools in your signature area without raw html. 

Just type something or insert an image link, highlight it, then click this button







then insert your link.


----------



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

Cool, I understand. Thanks for the quick reply though.


----------

